# cyclogest pessaries



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea how quickly the cyclogest gets absorbed once you put the pessary up - don't know how long I should be lying/sitting once I have put it up (if at all?). Worried about moving around too quickly in case it all comes back down !

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi SaraD,

Congratulations on your BFP!!

The pessaries take about 20 minutes to be absorbed so i was told by my clinic. On my 2nd ivf I used my !! - This means you can get up and about straight away, the cyclogest still gets absorbed so makes no difference to your pregnancy!!

Good luck!!

Emmak


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I hate cyclogest. Just make sure you wear a pad, thats all I say...LOL


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi SaraD Congratulations on your BFP

Emmak I'm so glad you said that, because I wasn't sure which "bit" to put them (LOL!!) but didn't dare ask for appearing  

My hubby said the "front" of course, but I wasn't sure either way!

So now I know, maybe I'll alternate between the 2 when I start using them!!      

TTFN Rebecca xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Ladies,

Sorry to barge in here  

Im going to sound so stupid here   But i was wondering - What are pesseries & were do they go & why

Thanns, Sweetcheeks


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi sweetcheeks

The cyclogest suppositories/pessaries are a tablet, shaped a bit like a mini torpedo, about an inch long. They are inserted either analy or vaginally. They are usually started just before et, somebody correct me if I'm wrong but they are a progesterone and they provide the support to create an envirnment to carry an embryo because we have not conceived naturally. Hope this makes sense.

I had to use 1 on a night analy, after I'd got over the first one it wasn't too bad and I went straight to bed after. I have read on here that using them vaginally is a bit more messier.  I'm starting a FET cycle next week and will have to use to cyclogest 1 on a morning and 1 at night in the 2ww, I;ve been told by the clinic to use them analy again, oh the joys of IF.    

Love Sunflower x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Sunflower..

I always wondered what they were for.. not a nice thought of were they go tho  

anyway i suppose its all worth it in the end... 

Good Luck with your FET     

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I was told to use them vaginally and found it really messy.  If you lie down for 20 mins after, then leakage is kept to a minimum !  A few weeks after I got my BFP I decided to change to the back door and found it much less messy


----------



## bluebelle (Apr 26, 2005)

I was told by my IVF nurses that they go vaginally preferably - you have to lay down for 30 mins afterwards otherwise they will fall out and not get absorbed.  OR (and they got me to do this on the day of my ET) up the bottom, the good bit being you don't have to lay down afterwards as they don't fall out.  The reason why they don't want it vaginally during ET is because cyclogest makes such a mess.

This is one of those things that you have to have a good laugh about - IVF definitely takes you beyond the realms of all dignity and embarrassment.

Good luck with your IVF - 
If you are successful, which I'm sure you will be, you'll be on Cyclogest till Week 12 of your pregnancy.  I'm not sure if it was the morning sickness or what, but I could smell the cyclogest all the time, like it was seeping out of my pores in the end and I was so glad to get off it.

The good thing is though is it keeps you hormonally balanced and helps support your pregnancy so you must keep taking them.

All the luck in the world to you & anyone else reading this.
Bluebelle XXX


----------

